# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  3 volts φακός από ηλεκτρική μυγοσκοτώστρα

## stratos12

Καλησπέρα,
με μικρές αλλαγές στο κύκλωμα μιας ηλεκτρικής μυγοσκοτώστρας κατάφερα κι έφτιαξα ένα φακό που λειτουργεί με δύο AA μπαταρίες, δηλαδή 3 volts.
Λειτουργεί με λάμπα οικονομίας 20 Watt

----------

Γαληνίτης (04-10-18), 

agis68 (12-09-17), 

aktis (12-09-17)

----------


## aktis

Πλάκα έχει , αλλα μάλλον δεν ενδεικνυται παρα μόνο σαν πείραμα 

Από ενεργειακής πλευράς μάλλον η λάμπα φωτίζει αχνά ;  Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί ικαι να μαυρίσει ( χαλάσει ) πρόωρα 
 ( Αποκλείεται να βγάζει 20 watt γιατι οι μπαταρίες θα επρεπε να δίνουν  σχεδον 6 Α  !!! και θα αδειάζαν σε λιγότερο από 20 λεπτά .
Λογικά μετα απο λίγη χρήση θα ζεσταθει και ο μετασχηματιστής και θα καεί αφού λειτουργει πιο πολύ απ οσο ειχε σχεδιαστεί ...   )

----------

soler (13-09-17)

----------


## stratos12

> Πλάκα έχει , αλλα μάλλον δεν ενδεικνυται παρα μόνο σαν πείραμα 
> 
> Από ενεργειακής πλευράς μάλλον η λάμπα φωτίζει αχνά ;  Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί ικαι να μαυρίσει ( χαλάσει ) πρόωρα 
>  ( Αποκλείεται να βγάζει 20 watt γιατι οι μπαταρίες θα επρεπε να δίνουν  σχεδον 6 Α  !!! και θα αδειάζαν σε λιγότερο από 20 λεπτά .
> Λογικά μετα απο λίγη χρήση θα ζεσταθει και ο μετασχηματιστής και θα καεί αφού λειτουργει πιο πολύ απ οσο ειχε σχεδιαστεί ...   )



Κι όμως η λάμπα φωτίζει κανονικά, όχι αχνά.
Επίσης σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω βίντεο, κάποιος το τέσταρε για να δεί πόσο διαρκεί η λάμπα με 2 AA batteries και κράτησε 3 ώρες και 45 λεπτά!!

----------


## vasilllis

> Κι όμως η λάμπα φωτίζει κανονικά, όχι αχνά.
> Επίσης σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω βίντεο, κάποιος το τέσταρε για να δεί πόσο διαρκεί η λάμπα με 2 AA batteries και κράτησε 3 ώρες και 45 λεπτά!!



εστω το κυκλωμα δεν καταναλωνει καθολου ενεργεια.Δεν ζεσταινεται καθολου και εχει 0 απωλειες.
συμφωνα με αυτο http://www.photonics.ntua.gr/Diafane...dosiSeInes.pdf
παιρνω το discharge type 1 που λεει 430λεπτα χρονος εκφορτισης με αντισταση φορτιου 3,9ωμ.
με γνωστα τα 3,9ωμ και 1,5v μπορουμε να βρουμε το ρευμα που διαρεεi την μπαταρια(384ma).και η ισχυς ειναι καπου 0,57W.περιπου δηλ το 1/40 απο αυτο που θελει η λαμπα..

----------


## her

Εγω δεν πιστεύω οτι ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Για να σου δουλέψει συτο 3.5 ώρες θες μπαταρίες 24.000 mAh υπάρχει τέτοια μπαταρία;

Επίσης δεν μπορούνε οι μπαταρίες να δωσουν 7 Amber που ζητά η λάμπα σου.

----------


## stratos12

Ορίστε και το βίντεο με οδηγίες

----------

aktis (18-09-17)

----------


## aktis

Ειναι προφανές οτι η λάμπα φωτίζει  αλλά φωτίζει σαν λαμπάκι νυκτός  , δεν βγάζει το φως των 20 watt ,  αλλά πολύ λιγότερο όπως ειπαν και αλλοι παραπάνω . 
Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα πχ  υπάρχει εντονότερη φωτεινή πηγή που δημιουργει την σκιά στον τοίχο .  
Οταν ανάβω  μια δυνατή ledοταινία που έχω σε μια βιβλιοθήκη , φαίνεται η σκιά της ασθενέστερης λαμπας του ταβανιού  στον τοίχο  !

Σαν κατασκευή όμως μου αρέσει  !

----------


## stratos12

Σαν κατασκευή είναι εκπληκτική, γι' αυτό κι έκατσα και την υλοποίησα για να δώ αν όντως γίνεται!

Φυσικά αντί για δυο ΑΑ μπαραρίες μπορείς να βάλεις μία μπαταρία 9 Volts.
Επίσης μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις την λάμπα 20 Watt με μία μικρότερης ισχύος.

----------

